# Diseñar Motherboard



## jnric (Oct 23, 2010)

Hola *electro-geeks*!

Siempre he tenido la curiosidad de saber cómo crear una placa base desde cero.. con su procesadorcillo, su memoria, sus controladores, etc. Supongo que desde la teoría a todos nos parecerá relativamente sencillo, pero cuando uno se lo plantea enserio, empieza a temblar!

He abierto este tema para que entre todos podamos compartir información sobre diseños OpenSource y sistemas desde donde partir un diseño fiable. He googleado un poco el tema pero me encantaría saber vuestra opinión y puntos de vista .

Mi idea inicial es usar un esquema muy sencillo con el que empezar, con un procesador de la familia *atom* (mejor en cuanto a consumo), varias ranuras *PCI* para tarjetas externas (cutres graf. y sound...), algo básico de *RAM*, y una memoria *flash* como "disco duro", así como un controlador *USB Host* y poca cosita más para no complicar el tema (como por ejemplo el reloj y la *BIOS*).

Lo que se querría intentar también es hacer correr sobre él alguna distribución *UNIX* que no esté demasiado cargada de gráficos y historias que consuman cpu. Lógicamente no espero correr W. Vista sobre algo tan frágil, no vaya a ser que implosione y cree un agujero negro.. DDD dejémosle ese trabajo a los del LHC D

En fin máquinas, ahí os dejo mi propuesta, me encantaría que el tema progresara y sacáramos algo decente entre todos! 

Saludoooos !!


----------



## MGustavo (Oct 23, 2010)

Muy interesante la propuesta. Hace unos pocos días estuve con la misma inquietud que la que planteás en el POST. Yo estoy cursando Ing. Electrónica, en micros, más o menos estuve viendo algo de ARM7, pero muyyy por arriba. En fin, si puedo aportar algo, con gusto, aunque no va a ser mucho... casi nada en realidad ¬¬ . Pero me anoto para seguir el tema, y leer un poco, a lo mejor algo sale. 

Habría que partir del procesador, bien sencillo, y ya trabajar en base a dicho micro. Para que el hilo del POST no sea demasiado extenso, y que se pueda llegar a una idea concreta finalmente.

Es tu idea .. así que elegí un microprocesador, y empezamos buscando hojas de datos como para calentar motores!. Si alguien tiene más conocimientos, dará su opinión, y si hay que modificar algo ... se hace. 

*PD*: Estoy por rendir unos finales, pero apenas termine, me pongo al día con el POST. 

Saludos!!


----------



## jnric (Oct 24, 2010)

Gracias MGustavo por responder tan rápido  Me alegro de que este tema te motive tanto como a mi. (Yo también estudio ingeniería electrónica)

He tardado algo en contestar por que he estado debatiéndome conmigo mismo sobre cómo encarar este "proyecto"...

En este caso encuentro lógico hablar de *LowCost*. No hay que olvidar que es un proyecto amateur, y la electrónica a este nivel suele ser algo cara.

Para elegir procesador es necesario saber las prestaciones que le queremos dar a nuestro dispositivo... Por tanto, tras comparar todos los dispositivos existentes, y si os parece buena idea, creo que el diseño que deberíamos tener en mente y el que guarda más equilibrio entre el coste y las ganas es un *tabletPC*.
¿Por qué?

 Es *sencillo*: Al ser un dispositivo móvil necesita de un bajo consumo, por tanto menos componentes, procesadores con menos instrucciones y más lentos... lo cual disminuye el precio y la dificultad.
 Cumple con los *requisitos* que habíamos propuesto: procesador simple, poca necesidad de RAM, la memoria flash evita elementos mecánicos (HD), por lo que baja el consumo, peso, tamaño... 
 Sobre él puede correr un *SO* sin muchas aplicaciones innecesarias, del estilo Android o Linux. 
 *Más cosas*: necesitaría una conexión a internet, lo cual nos daría paso a aprender cómo instalar un módulo wireless, que también es interesante. Otro elemento muy atractivo para aprender a manejar es una pantalla táctil, supongo que resistiva que serán las más baratas.

Esta es mi opinión. ¿Creéis que es acertada? ¿Veis algún contra que no haya visto? ¿Creéis que podría haber algo más simple e igual de útil? (Porque ya que nos proponemos diseñar algo, tendrá que tener una utilidad futura)

Gracias por escuchar, y espero vuestras respuestas para empezar a pensar en componentes y diseños!! 

Saludos !!


----------



## dragondgold (Oct 24, 2010)

Mmm si tu objetivo es construir algo como una tablet PC yo no me tiraría a algo como microprocesadores sino microcontroladores, podrías usar algún dSPIC de Microchip, las memorias externas son facilmente aplicables con targetas SD y microSD de varios Gb al igual que los módulos Wireless, GSM, GPS.
Me parece que un microprocesador es demasiado para esa aplicación, además hay mucha información y ejemplos sobre el control de esos dispositivos en la red y no tienen costos tan elevados. El control de las Pantallas LCD Color podría ser un tema algo complicado, los paneles touch para funciones táctiles no son nada complicados de manejar. En fin es mi humilde opinión, yo estoy realizando un proyecto similar pero mucho más pequeño en poder y tamaño con un LCD de celular color algunos botones táctiles y un PIC18F4550.

Saludos y espero poder colaborar en algo se ve muy interesante!!


----------



## jnric (Oct 24, 2010)

Hola dragondgold, gracias por el interés!

Creo que un *microcontrolador* esta pensado para tareas mucho más específicas que ésta (control de recursos, como por ejemplo una pantalla, un puerto serie, audio...), y si hay que correr un SO sobre ello necesitaremos un *microprocesador*, ya que han sido pensados para ello. Más que nada por la diferencia de velocidades. Un controlador suele funcionar como mucho a centenas de MHz, en cambio un procesador trabaja desde 400MHz (por ejemplo) hasta los GHz. Tampoco buscamos velocidades muy altas, simplemente que se mueva con agilidad y poder hacer cositas chulas con él después...
Está claro que no le vamos a instalar un procesador de grafeno a 100GHz... aunque no estaría mal  ... Sé que meterle según qué procesador a un *tabletPC* sería exagerar, por eso quiero trabajar con los más baratos y sencillos... pero tampoco hay que olvidar el tema del que tratamos: *Diseñar una Motherboard* 

Actualmente estoy dudando entre una arquitectura *intel Atom* o una *ARM* (que son los que usan muchos móviles)

He encontrado este procesador atom [http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=6827390] que siendo el más baratito cuesta 26€ + gastos de envío + I.V.A.

Todavía no he encontrado ninguno ARM para comparar... ¿¿me hecháis una mano?? ¿¿Conocéis algún otro dispositivo con el que comparar??

Gracias a todos por el interés  

Saludooos


----------



## jnric (Oct 24, 2010)

dragondgold dijo:


> [...] las memorias externas son facilmente aplicables con targetas SD y microSD de varios Gb [...]



Por cierto dragondgold, esa idea me ha gustado  investigaremos sobre ello, en cuanto a velocidad de acceso y formato.. GRACIAS

Saludoos!


----------



## dragondgold (Oct 24, 2010)

Antes de seguir, sí perdí el objetivo principal que es desarrollar un motherboard disculpa. Es correcto lo que dices ahora que lo pienso mejor, pero te comento que estas intentando fabricar una PC, encima portátil, con limitaciones de espacio y consumo que conlleva. Me parece que es empezar demasiado de una digamos, no es algo muy fácil de hacer. Tienes alguna experiencia previa con microprocesadores? Sabes programarlos? Yo antes de elegir el procesador haría una lista de cosas que quieres que tenga la TabletPC, que LCD, que resolución, que programas piensas correr, espacio de almacenamiento, vida útil de la batería, tamaño, como piensas disipar el calor producido y esas cosas antes de elegir el procesador en cuestión, haz una lista y posteala así tenemos más en claro los objetivos y a partir de ahí seguimos con el resto.

Saludos


----------



## HADES (Oct 24, 2010)

Bueno yo no es que sepa como hacer un motherboard(como una computadora de verdad) pero he visto que cuando tratan de recrear una computadora el cpu y los perifericos pues la verdad no tiran a tanto en general usan para programar el Zilog Z80 y compuertas y demas perifericos

Les adjunto un diagrama con el cual pues no seria la computadora Apollo pero seria muy buen primer proyecto con uProcesador para experimentar ojala y les sirva!!!

Saludos! HADES


----------



## dragondgold (Oct 24, 2010)

Esta interesante el esquema, pero para una TabletPC se queda basante corta en poder no  Por eso comentaba anteriormente que no es facil arrancar así de una con tanto procesamiento como un Tablet PC.

Saludos


----------



## HADES (Oct 24, 2010)

dragondgold dijo:


> Esta interesante el esquema, pero para una TabletPC se queda basante corta en poder no  Por eso comentaba anteriormente que no es facil arrancar así de una con tanto procesamiento como un Tablet PC.
> 
> Saludos



jejej si  es cierto! yo comentaba que pues podria hacerse o experimentar primera en hacer esta primero para tener una idea bien cimentada (despues de hacerlo funcionar claro esta) de como funciona un entorno basado en uProcesador y despues pues ya tirar un poco mas alto en fin mi opinion ojala a alguien le llegue a servidor saludos y sigo al pendiente de esto!


HADES


----------



## jnric (Oct 24, 2010)

Hola a todos!

La verdad es que sí que esta interesante el esquema que nos has proporcionado HADES. Y sí dragondgold, a lo mejor estoy apuntando demasiado alto para un inicio. La verdad es que sólo tengo experiencia sobre microcontroladores, como cualquier ingeniero electrónico, y realmente esperaba que con microprocesadores funcionase de forma similar.



dragondgold dijo:


> estas intentando fabricar una PC, encima portátil, con limitaciones de espacio y consumo que conlleva.


El primer problema que has marcado, dragondgold, que es lo de _diseñar un PC_, es lo que más me atrae y por lo que más curiosidad siento, porque nunca he sabido cómo hacen para programar el core del procesador para que arranque sin SO y poder administrar BIOS (EEPROM) y todo eso... y luego instalarle el SO encima. Me encantaría aprenderlo, y suponiendo (mal o bien) que todos los procesadores funcionarán del mismo estilo pero con las peculiaridades de cada uno, prefiero no andar con rodeos y empezar centrándonos con el que más nos interese. Por eso me he visto motivado a generar este tema 

En cuanto a lo de las limitaciones de espacio tampoco lo veo un problema, ya que no busco fabricar una réplica del iPad  Soy realista y sé que será un prototipo que dependerá de los recursos que tengamos cada uno en su universidad/casa. El tema es que lleguemos a un esquema funcional y que disfrutemos fabricando y aumentando nuestro espíritu geek 

Y lo de la batería, consumo etc, se puede discutir. Si nos centramos en componentes que sabemos que funcionan perfectamente en dispositivos reales móviles, como tablets, netbooks, celulares, etc, creo que lo del bajo consumo saldrá por si solo. De todas maneras podemos partir de un modelo estático, creándonos una fuente de alimentación y enchufándolo a la red.

Pese a todo lo que he dicho, todavía no esta definido el esquema definitivo, de hecho acabamos de empezarlo, por tanto estoy abierto a nuevas estrategias.. Me encanta que aporten ideas y que pongan en duda las mias, es un ejercicio de debug perfecto  Muchas gracias a todos y espero sus respuestas!

Saludooos!


----------



## dragondgold (Oct 24, 2010)

jnric dijo:


> La verdad es que sólo tengo experiencia sobre microcontroladores, como cualquier ingeniero electrónico, y realmente esperaba que con microprocesadores funcionase de forma similar.



Bien, empecemos por ahí, si vamos a ponernos las pilas ese es el comienzo, hay que aprender y estudiarse como funciona un uProcesador, por lo menos lo básico. No se si los uProcesadores se programan pero de ser así buscaría que compiladores estan al alcance y a partir de ahí buscar el uProcesador y empezar a desarrollar algún programa simple que por ejemplo muestre la palabra HOLA en un display LCD color e ir avanzando de a poco. Es mi opinión.


----------



## jnric (Oct 24, 2010)

dragondgold dijo:


> Yo antes de elegir el procesador haría una lista de cosas que quieres que tenga la TabletPC, que LCD, que resolución, que programas piensas correr, espacio de almacenamiento, vida útil de la batería, tamaño, como piensas disipar el calor producido y esas cosas antes de elegir el procesador en cuestión, haz una lista y posteala así tenemos más en claro los objetivos y a partir de ahí seguimos con el resto.



Me parece muy buena idea. Entre todos podríamos ir aclarando cada uno de esos puntos.

Por ejemplo yo no conozco ningún fabricante o tienda de *LCD's táctiles* baratos ni siquiera cómo funcionan. Podríamos buscar algo sencillo, cuanto más barato mejor, poniendo un límite de 10 pulgadas (suficientemente grande).

Los programas, más que nada serian los que usa cualquier tablet.. editor/visualizador de texto, acceso a web, visualización de imágenes y vídeos poco pesados, etc. Cuanto más le exijamos sera peor en cuanto a precio, consumo y prestaciones... ¿Que pensáis sobre ello?

El espacio de almacenamiento puede solucionarse con cualquier memoria SD, microSD, icluso dispositivos USB. El peso del SO no creo que supere los 10GB ni mucho menos, sino lo encontraría exagerado, y de tamaños superiores a ese podemos encontrar muchos típos de memoria.

Lo de la batería y el tamaño lo dejamos para más adelante...

Disipación, se tendría que ver, creo que las tablets no llevan ventilador, pero por ejemplo un atom suele ir en netbooks y estos si que llevan ventilación.... a ser posible evitaremos eso.. Pero tampoco lo veo muy problemático.

¿Se os ocurren más puntos a tener en cuenta?

Gracias a todos.

Saludos!


----------



## dragondgold (Oct 24, 2010)

Sí, un punto que debemos tener en cuenta también es el tema gráficos, el procesador debe ir a compañado de otro procesador de gráficos que sería el encargado de la pantalla LCD y de todo cálculo para descifrar archivos a pixeles para el LCD. Comienza investigando sobre microprocesadores y procesadores de video, busca lo que tienes a tu alcanze, buscamos algún LCD color con alguna memoria y empezamos a hacer algunas pruebas básicas antes de seguir.


----------



## jnric (Oct 24, 2010)

Estupendo!! Hacía falta esa motivación  Gracias dragondgold

A partir de ahora nos centraremos en buscar información sobre la preprogramación del microprocesador y la cooperación con un procesador gráfico. Se agradecerá cualquier aportación sobre el tema, cualquiera que sea, let's go!

Saludoos!


----------



## dragondgold (Oct 24, 2010)

Bueno antes de seguir quiero decirte algo jnric, cual es tu nombre?  Me parece que debería encaminarte en otro proyecto más simple y luego mejorarlo para el uso de microprocesadores, no es echarme para atras ni tirar mala onda pero es algo bastante complejo la comunicación de todos los periféricos, almacenamiento de datos, buses, operaciones de punto flotante para procesamiento gráfico, sistema operativo, pantallas LCD color y táctil, internet, y todas esas cosas es un salto grandísimo jnric. Mi humilde opinión es que hagamos un proyecto algo menos ambicioso que le sirva al mundo si es que esa es tu intención y que vas a poder aprender mucho también y a costos menores y luego puedes ir mejorandola e ir de a poco introduciéndote en los uProcesadores.

Por ejemplo, siempre me resulto fastidioso que cuando trabajas en electrónica tengas las cosas que necesitas por separado en diferentes lugares que debes ir a buscarlas, que no tienen bateria, que este o funciona, que no tenemos, que no funciona bien. Un día se me ocurrió hacer un dispositivo que incluyera un amperímetro, voltímetro, calculadora, calculador de ley de ohm y watt, medidor de resistencias y continuidad, medidor de capacitores y bobinas, frecuencímetro, generador de señales y esas cosas todo en un pequeño dispositivo del tamaño no mayor a un celular con una interfaz gráfica amigable. Esto es fácilmente aplicable a uControladores, no demasiado complicado y muy util a la vez para todos los que estamos en este grandioso mundo de la electrónica. Luego podrías llevar esto a algo mas complejo con uProcesadores y pantallas táctiles y esas cosas. No se, que te parece?

Saludoooos

PD: observa aquí lo que era un motherboard hace 14 años, y eso no procesa demasiado que digamos no? :S   http://www.taringa.net/posts/apunte...ix-MediaGX_-CPU_GPU-existio-hace-14-anos.html


----------



## jnric (Oct 24, 2010)

Hola again! Para todos, mi nombre es Joan Enric (Juan Enrique en Español) que simplificado resulto jnric 

Mira dragondgold, desde un principio soy consciente de la complicación que conlleva el tema en cuestión, y no esperaba para nada tenerlo terminado mañana jajaja, la cuestión es ir paso a paso con cosas pequeñas, aprendiendo y creciendo, y algún día poder sacar un "manual del ingeniero electrónico" donde se incluya este tema como tutorial, sobre cosas a tener en cuenta a la hora de diseñar un PC. 

No me has hechado para atrás ni mucho menos, tranquilo  Y tu idea me parece igual de interesante, me encantaría tener uno de esos aparatos multiuso a mi alcance  pero creo que deberías abrir otro tema para tratarlo, en el que me encantaría participar.

Igualmente, si os parece, seguiremos investigando sobre el tema y poco a poco creo que llegaremos a buen puerto. Como dice tu firma dragondgold:



			
				dragondgold dijo:
			
		

> "La conclusión final es que sabemos muy poco y sin embargo, es asombroso lo mucho que conocemos. Y más asombroso todavía es que un conocimiento tan pequeño nos pueda dar tanto poder."



Yo sé muy poco, pero la suma de todos nuestros pocos conocimientos puede resultar algo maravilloso !!

Gracias por la atención a todos !

Saludoos!


----------



## dragondgold (Oct 24, 2010)

Jaja ok esta bien. Voy a hacerme un tiempo a ver que averiguo sobre programación de los uProcesadores y comento apenas tenga algo. Seria bueno que alguien que alla tenido experiencia con esto se acercara y nos guiara un poco 

Saludos!!

Encontré un PDF sobre uProcesadores no lo leí demasiado pero parece interesante como para empesar echenle un vistazo


----------



## jnric (Oct 24, 2010)

Yo encontre este tablet bastante sencillo (NVSBL P4DV1)[http://www.carrefouronline.carrefou...o&nivel_desplegado=nivel2_5&itemId=141701088 ]

Sin antes saber cómo estaban hechos los tablets, veo que no vamos tan mal encaminados. Podemos tomarlo como referencia.

Otros tablets interesantes:
[ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WeTab  ]
[ http://www.junauza.com/2010/05/shogo-linux-tablet-potential-ipad.html ]

Otro apunte, si usamos un GPU standard, creo que no será nada complicado utilizarlo mediante openGL, o eso es lo que he entendido leyendo: [http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unidad_de_procesamiento_gráfico] El problema sera encontrar el esquema y componentes de un GPU standard 

Let's see.

Saludos !


----------



## HADES (Oct 24, 2010)

dragondgold dijo:


> Bien, empecemos por ahí, si vamos a ponernos las pilas ese es el comienzo, hay que aprender y estudiarse como funciona un uProcesador, por lo menos lo básico. No se si los uProcesadores se programan pero de ser así buscaría que compiladores estan al alcance y a partir de ahí buscar el uProcesador y empezar a desarrollar algún programa simple que por ejemplo muestre la palabra HOLA en un display LCD color e ir avanzando de a poco. Es mi opinión.



solo un comentario:

hasta donde se si y es en Assembler (o por lo menos donde estudie solo enseñaron) y asi mismo se que los simuladores de oshon soft traen para silmular el Zilog Z80 pero igual no se que uProcesador van a terminar usando...


----------



## dragondgold (Oct 24, 2010)

Jaja si por desgracia sos en ASM los uProcesadores nada en C porque nadie hizo los compiladores :S, yo tampoco se qué procesador piensa usar nuestro amigo, vamos a ver que nos dice 

Saludos!


----------



## MGustavo (Oct 24, 2010)

Mirá, para que nos demos una idea, el iPod 5ª Generación (iPod con video: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPod) trabaja con lo siguiente:

Microprocesador: PortalPlayer PP5021C con dos núcleos ARM7TDMI
Integrado de Video: Broadcom BCM2722 
Integrado de Audio: Wolfson Microelectronics WM8758 codec 

Luego display, batería, disco, etc.. Pero es interesante, puesto que de ARM últimamente hay un poco más de información. Ahora el procesador de video me parece fenomenal!. Baje el datasheet, ya voy a mirarlo un poco..

Los costos acá en Argentina deben ser un poco elevados, pero por ahí a vos te resulta más accesible de conseguir a un precio más aceptable. 

*PD:* Hay que leer un poco .. y cuando tengamos los conceptos un poco más sólidos, aportar alguna idea, así no hacemos demasiado largo el POST. Así que voy a ir leyendo algo, y luego comparto algunos datos.

Saludos!


----------



## jnric (Oct 25, 2010)

Pegadle un ojo a este proyecto, parece interesante https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/computadora-casera-procesador-8088-pc-30775/


----------



## mcrven (Oct 25, 2010)

Hola a todos...
Hace unos días que vengo viendo el desarrollo de esta idea que está poniendo en marcha aquí. Le comento que, en mis inicios con electrónica digital, me topé con micros de desarrollo bnasados en una arquitectura Z80. Luego, compramos PCs con esa misma arquitectura que, en un principio eran con display mono, claro está, luego vinieron con display map y ya manejabas cierto nivel de gráficos, luego a color EGA y hasta intentos VGA. Comenzaron con almacenamiento en Diskette de 5.14", luego HDs de "5 MB / 12" y paren de contar.
Para producir una MB de esa arquitectura no es cosa fácil y preparen los cohetes para el lanzamiento porque, la tarea no es poca.
A este nivel ya tienen que pelearse con placas de doble cara y todo. Esto en lo físico. Luego, en soft hay que darle también. Ahora, si lo que buscan es tener resultados rápidos, sin tener que liarse mucho y, aprender poco, la verdad es que un sistema con AVR iría bien. Solo que, me parece, que sería bastante co$$$to$$$o.

Pero andelante, que el mundo es de los audaces.

Exitos:


----------



## dragondgold (Oct 25, 2010)

jaja es verdad  Si podemos decir que es algo ambicioso el proyecto. El funcionamiento de una PC no es nada fácil, por eso había propuesto desarrolar algo con uControladores en donde ya tenemos todos. Pero bueno, con esfuerzo todo se logra. Ahora que lo pienso podríamos comenzar sin procesador gráfico es algo muy complejo y es verdad lo de la placa va a ser bastante complicada de fabricar y diseñar. Pasa que la idea de correr aplicaciones es bastante compleja más aun si tener ideas de como hacerlo, hay grandes desafíos tanto de hardware como software yo no tengo la más mínima idea de como hace el software controlar los uProcesadores y no es algo que se aprenda facil ni mucho menos leyendo un poco por internet, hay que hacer cursos, leer libros, pedir ascesoramiento por eso comente al principio que es bastante ir de una podriamos decir.

Saludos


----------



## jnric (Oct 25, 2010)

Hola de nuevo!  Y repito que ya sé que es algo complicado D ¿por qué no paran de repetirlo? D Tratemos de avanzar algo, por favor!!!  No queremos sacar un rival para iPad al mercado, queremos aprender!    Lo que nos han enseñado a los ingenieros cuando se nos presenta un problema *difícil* (sí, lo se) es a seccionarlo. Veamos qué conseguimos:

Según wikipedia... [ http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Placa_base  ] la motherboard se compone de:






Primero, trataremos el tema de la programación del microP. Para que uno de estos aparátulos arranque se supone material básico: *Procesador*, cerebro de las operaciones; *BIOS*, memoria no volátil que cargará el programa original escrito en assembler, el cual se dedica a gestionar los dispositivos originales de la placa, asegurar su funcionamiento y arrancar el SO; una pequeña RAM de acceso limitado al procesador, llamada *CMOS*, donde se guarda la hora e información variada que se intenta no perder nunca mediante una pila de botón; memoria *RAM* donde guardar resultados de operaciones, gestionada por el controlador en cuestión; _*memoria para Programa*_ y *puertos de comunicación*.

Según mi idea inicial, programar un microP funciona de la misma manera en la que me han enseñado a programar un microC: aprenderse la arquitectura e instrucciones como si fueran tus mejores amigos . (Baso esta suposición en el siguiente tutorial: [ http://www.monografias.com/trabajos37/microprocesador/microprocesador.shtml ] ) Creo (y seguramente mal) que para lo único que debería programarse en el microP es para hacer caso de lo que le diga BIOS en un principio y luego el SO más adelante. 

Me explico: bajo mi idea, la primera operación importante que debería ejecutar el procesador está dentro de BIOS, y cuando acaba las rutinas de comprobación y setup, BIOS "ordena" al procesador que busque el siguiente programa a ejecutar indicado por el MBR del disco duro, y ahí ya toma el control el SO prioritario o se pasa al menú para elegir qué SO iniciar (GRUB). No sé si me explico, ni sé si estoy en lo cierto, pero si fuese así, la única complicación sería programar una EEPROM, o una memoria Flash, (cosa menos complicada) que le diga a nuestro procesador lo que debe hacer.. y programar al procesador para que lea de BIOS nada más iniciar.

He encontrado esta pag que me ha resultado interesante: [ http://www.red-atlantic.com/TXT/ARTICULOS/bios_19_11_2002.html ] donde se explica un poco cómo debe comportarse la BIOS.

Por lo que he visto, deberíamos centrarnos en procesadores sencillos, de arquitectura ARM o similares, que estén pensados para dispositivos móviles, lo cual nos reducirá el número de instrucciones a aprender y la complicación del circuito... [ http://www.arm.com/products/processors/cortex-a/cortex-a8.php ]
(De hecho he encontrado una familia de tablets que lleva ese procesador: [ http://www.geekets.com/2010/09/tablets-android-de-archos/#more-27826 ])

Os animo a olvidar durante un tiempo el hecho de que podamos montar físicamente el proyecto, y que nos centremos en la teoría más fundamental!! Más adelante ya afrontaremos los problemas que están por venir !!

Gracias por el interés de todas maneras. Estoy disfrutando con este post.

Saludooooos !


----------



## jnric (Oct 26, 2010)

Hola gente! ¿Por qué de repente nadie dice nada? Jejeje 

¿Alguien sabe si mi suposición es cierta? ¿Alguien quiere proponer algún procesador específico o alguna arquitectura en especial?

Sé que os he dado bastante material como para contestar a la ligera, así que esperaré un tiempo y seguiré investigando sobre el tema.

Saludoooos!


----------



## HADES (Oct 26, 2010)

amigo solo recuerda que no todos pueden contestar todos los dias a cualquier hora ademas hay un diferencia ya muchos de nosotros somos de america y algunos del viejo continente y por ende hay una buena diferencia de horarios

Por otra pues la verdad no se que maxima complejidad quieras yo te instaria por que arranques con un Zilog Z80 y ademas  entre otras cosas poseo la conexion de perifericos con este integrado para terminar de complementar el esquema que di en fin tal vez sea algo muy simple para ti o nose!

por cierto he visto que ahora para el Z80 ya hay un programador simulador para lenguaje en Basic que lo va convirtiendo ya depuradamente en Assembler en fin viendolo bien no andaria tan cañon el proyecto en fin compañero saludos!


----------



## MGustavo (Oct 27, 2010)

Mirá, acá llego a un "dilema". Si quisieramos hacer un reproductor de audio, con un procesador ARM, por ejemplo, podríamos utilizar un integrado porcesador de audio, un display de programación serie TFT u OLED (que traen incluido su propio procesador, ram de almacenamiento, y una serie de comandos muy sencillos) y no mucho más. El sistema operativo podría realizarse como una máquina de estados que atienda los procesos parcialmente para darle fluidez. Hasta este punto, tendría sus complicaciones, pero no muy dificiles de solucionar.

Ahora si partimos de un SO como "Android", puesto que es código abierto, comienzan los problemas .. por lo menos en mi caso. Que requerimientos de hardware necesito, y como lo administra el SO?

Bueno .. estoy un poco complicado con el estudio, pero ya voy a ponerme a leer un poco más sobre este proyecto.

*PD*: Es un proyecto a largo plazo... por lo menos en mi caso. Si tu idea es preparar un proyecto de fin de año, o algo por el estilo, decinos y podemos plantear algo más sencillo. Luego seguís con esto..

Un abrazo!


----------



## felipeyeah (Oct 27, 2010)

dragondgold dijo:


> Jaja ok esta bien. Voy a hacerme un tiempo a ver que averiguo sobre programación de los uProcesadores y comento apenas tenga algo. Seria bueno que alguien que alla tenido experiencia con esto se acercara y nos guiara un poco
> 
> Saludos!!
> 
> Encontré un PDF sobre uProcesadores no lo leí demasiado pero parece interesante como para empesar echenle un vistazo



wow.. lo estoy lellendo y es muy buenno !!


----------



## Beamspot (Oct 27, 2010)

Hola:

¿Sabeis donde os estáis metiendo?¿Teneis algo de experiencia y conocimientos en diseño de PCB's?¿Teneis acceso a sistemas de ensamblaje 'modernos'?¿Teneis mano con un fabricante de PCB's con HDI?¿Teneis dinero de sobras para meteros en esto?

Un ARM presentable como el TI OMAP, sencillo de diseñar al tener casi todo integrado (con la memoria montada encima, no en la PCB) es la solución más socorrida, pero es en BGA con ball pitch de 0.4 y 0.3mm. Cualquier otro micro de esta gama viene en BGA.

Cualquier solución implica el uso de PCB's multicapa (mínimo de 6), con HDI (capacidad para hacer vías muy pequeñas), y montaje de BGA's.

Por cierto, una PCB con un AVR (que no sé de donde ha salido la idea) no sale caro (sparkfun y otros las venden por menos de 30€), pero esta muy lejos de lo que pretendeis.

Quizás lo mejor que podeis ir mirando es el Gumstix, la Beagleboard, las diferentes IGEP, o proyectos similares.

Cualquier aproximación a algo diferente del 8086 es, en mi humilde opinión, algo arduo para un profano o aficionado sin disposición a gastarse dinero.

PS: @Joan Enric, records d'un Manacorí 'exiliat'.


----------



## jnric (Oct 27, 2010)

Hola a todos!



Beamspot dijo:


> Por cierto, una PCB con un AVR (que no sé de donde ha salido la idea) no sale caro (sparkfun y otros las venden por menos de 30€), pero esta muy lejos de lo que pretendeis.



Bueno Beamspot, aunque parezca que pretendemos es únicamente construir un tablet, lo que en realidad pretendí al crear este tema era entender un poco mejor el funcionamiento de un PC a muy bajo nivel, y tocar con mis manos directamente algún procesador actual... trabajar con él y hacerme una idea de sus complicaciones. Culpa mia por andarme por las ramas . Pero lo que propones de comprar una placa ya fabricada que lo incluya todo sería buena idea si priorizáramos el dispositivo final, y no quería enfocar el tema de esa manera.



Beamspot dijo:


> Cualquier solución implica el uso de PCB's multicapa (mínimo de 6), con HDI (capacidad para hacer vías muy pequeñas), y montaje de BGA's.


*Esta frase es la que más me ha acojonado...* La verdad, no tengo ni idea de cómo fabricar una placa de esas características, perdí la oportunidad de aprenderlo el año pasado y me arrepiento de ello, jeje.. de hecho a lo mejor aprovecho este año, aunque me retrasaría bastante... Además no se si en la universidad de "las Islas" tendrán una máquina que permita eso, y si la tuvieran veo bastante difícil acceder a ella. Aún así, creo que en este tema participamos todos y debería estar a un nivel en el que todos podamos participar y probar en casa  aunque quede algo chapuzero, para algo esta el ingenio 



MGustavo dijo:


> *PD*: Es un proyecto a largo plazo... por lo menos en mi caso. Si tu idea es preparar un proyecto de fin de año, o algo por el estilo, decinos y podemos plantear algo más sencillo. Luego seguís con esto..



La verdad es que es una curiosidad personal, no es para nada un proyecto que pretenda entregar, aunque sería de un nivel digno de respeto D No hay prisa en ningún aspecto, y tampoco quiero robaros más tiempo del debido 


Tras la frase en cuestión (gracias Beamspot por ponernos las cosas claras...) creo haber llegado a un punto de inflexión. ¿¿ Hacia donde tiramos ?? En parte no me gusta echarme atrás porque esa frase (a parte de terror) también a generado mucha curiosidad en mi interior. En parte, el hecho de _Diseñar una Motherboard_ no implica tener que fabricarla, y en software uno puede hacer las burradas que estén a su alcance  , por lo que podríamos seguir adelante...

Como confidentes, tenéis derecho a elegir el camino. ¿Curiosidad o realismo?

Saludooooos!

PD: @Beamspot; Com que 'exiliat'? No t'hauràs tornat "forastero"?
PPD: @TODOS; Siento publicar siempre comentarios taaaan largos  Gracias por participar!


----------



## MGustavo (Oct 28, 2010)

*jnric* comparto con vos. A mí también me intriga mucho este tema, y sería bueno compartir conocimientos aunque sean teóricos. Es cierto que actualmente uno se encuentra un poco limitado por costos, y es muy dificil acceder a equipos de alta gama. PCB de 5 o 6, como las MotherBoards actuales es una locura, ni hablar de las consideraciones sobre el diseño de la PCB.

Pero si nos enfocamos un poco a un reproductor de mano, del estilo como el IPOD, podemos sacar algo útil de todo esto.. aún hablando en el marco teórico no?. No necesariamente tenemos que hacer un prototipo.

Lo de *BGA* es cierto, estoy esperando un procesador *OMAP*, como mencionó un colega, que tiene un ARM Cortex A8 creo, y procesador de video incorporado.. tremendo procesador. Cuando lo tenga en mis manos, voy a ver si puede soldarse con una estación de soldado (de laboratorio), o si requiere algo más especial.

Saludos!


----------



## Beamspot (Oct 28, 2010)

En la UIB (donde estudié primero y segundo de físicas) no hay nada capaz de hacer PCB's a más de dos capas, y menos con HDI. De hecho, dudo que en España haya ninguna empresa que sea capaz de fabricar este tipo de PCB's sin mandarlas al extranjero.

Si quereis hacer algo 'presentable' os propongo lo siguiente: un ARM7 con memoria externa y con algo más tangible de soldar. Por ejemplo alguno de los SAM7EX o similares de Atmel. NXP tiene alternativas similares igualmente válidas. Si no me falla la memoria, tienen soporte para ethernet y están en encapsulados 'soldables a mano', se pueden montar en PCB's a doble capa, o incluso de 4 capas sin HDI (que se pueden pedir a Eurocircuits o a Elektor PCB Service, que son los mismos), tienen bastantes cosas, incluyendo soporte para LCD, memorias externas, potencia de cálculo, etc.

El tema del software también está sencillo (y gratis legalmente), así como las baratas herramientas de desarrollo (jtag wiggler clone por menos de 10€, por ejemplo).

No es un 'pepino', pero empieza a estar presentable, es asequible, modesto pero con capacidad (algo similar a un 386-486SX de la época).

Por cierto, las Motherboards no son de 5 o 6 capas. 16 es lo mínimo para un PC de hace unos pocos años. Las hay con más de 30.

PS: Ja fa anys que vaig atrevessar es basiòt i vaig anar a estudiar a Vilanova Telecos Tècnica. Aquí vaig trobar s'al·lota, ara dona, sa feina, etc. O sigui, que si que som 'forastero', ara. Mon pare i ma mare encara estàn a Manacor, però.


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 28, 2010)

A ver si les sirve algo de teoria (espero que buena) en una pc todo funciona por bloques y todo esta centralizado en la mother board gracias al chipset que es el encargado de decididir a quien le va la informacion, que informacion va primero y por donde se va a ir la informacion, la division de esto se hace en 2 ramas llamadas puente norte y puente sur, la primera es la que se encarga de gestionar la transferencia entre el procesador por el bus del procesador, a la memoria por el bus de memoria y el video atravez del bus de video (agp, pci express) por eso es que es importante cuando se compra una tarjeta madre ver las velocidades de los buses y el chipset que utilizan me ha tocado ver gente que compra un procesador de ultima generacion y solo le rinde un 50%, ahora el puente sur es el que se encarga del bus PCI, Perifericos (Disco Duro, Mouse, Teclado, USB, Etc..), el CMOS y la BIOS.  Ahora cuando se enciende la PC el procesador le dice al chipset que le de la informacion que inicia en direccion de memoria F000:FFF0 que el chipset sabe corresponden a la memoria BIOS ya recibidos el procesador se encargar de ejecutar las instrucciones que corresponden al chequeo inicial llamado POST generalmente video y memoria por eso si algo falla solo hara pitios o no encendera por que no ha iniciado video y no puede desplegar que esta fallando, si todo esta bien, ejecuta la bios pero de la tarjeta de video que inicializa la tarjeta de video con esas 2 cosas ya inicializadas ya puede desplegar en la pantalla cualquier mensaje generalmente donde dide POST... ok, luego la bios con la configuracion CMOS cargara si es que escogimos iniciar con el disco duro buscara el MBR para seguir el proceso con la informacion que este contenida alli, de aqui para adelante ya es el Sistema Operativo que se encarga de decirle al procesador que hacer.   

No es algo muy tecnico pero algo es algo espero que les sirva.


----------



## thenot (Oct 28, 2010)

Hola, por lo que veo (de la idea principal) están muy lejos y tienen varias cosas que no han considerado, partiendo del hecho como arranca una pc, deberían pedir ayuda a un ing en informática (yo mucho tiempo no tengo sino aportaría), pero están muy lejos de poder recrear un pc, incluso siquiera simularlo (por partes claro, pero en conjunto no creo que exista soft a nuestra disposición para hacerlo). 
Ahora si dicen que quieren encaminarlo a crear un reproductor de música, bien es una excelente idea y al dedicarlo a algo especifico se alejan bastante a como funciona un pc y los componentes que se necesitan (aunque igual trabajaran con un microcontrolador o microprocesador pero con esto minimizan enormemente el como trabaja en si un pc).
Ahora aportando a esto ultimo existen chip decodificadores de mp3 y supongo que de mas formatos (a menos que quieran dedicarse a programar), necesitarían ademas de un microcontrolador, 1 pantalla lcd y una memoria sd, con eso ya tienen un reproductor de música básico, ahora según lo que mas quieran que haga ira creciendo lo que necesiten y suponiendo que no están buscando hacer algo mejor que el ipod, entonces no es algo tan complejo de realizar, aunque con videos no se como sera el tratamiento para un microcontrolador, pero para solo audio es algo para nada difícil de realizar y se podría partir por ello. Y ahora que recuerdo vi tiempo atrás un proyecto de esto ultimo y si lo encuentro lo añado por si les sirve.

Saludos!!

---
Bueno Albertoxx ya les dio una idea que como inicia un pc y partiendo de que tendrá que soportar un SO (no creo que alguien se anime a escribir el código para un hard en especial) no podrá faltar nada de lo dicho y encontrar dichos componentes no creo que sea viable y como dije casi imposible incluso simularlo, encontrar todos los componentes que necesites en algún soft adquiribles por nosotros no creo que por ahora exista.

Ahora volviendo a los del reproductor de música acá les dejo un reproductor de música hecho con un microcontrolador, un decodificador de mp3, y una tarjeta SD.


----------



## HADES (Oct 28, 2010)

jejej bueno ahora si ya algunos respondieron 

bueno ojala y no suene a disco rayado pero....

si se puede la pregunta clave seria:

De que complejidad hablamos.... yo ya les di el diseño de una pc basica ahora bien depende que queremos si una xbox 360 o MP3 o que pero que se puede armar un pc con uprocesador si la cosa es de que prestaciones estamos hablando y entender que hay cosas que pues sencillamente en definitiva serian imposibles porque no creo que querian recrear un mothoerboard P4  o si?

en fin veamos que dice nuestro querido compañero que creo este thread saludos!!


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 28, 2010)

Pues mejor seria una mother board para PIC acabo de empezar a programar en eso ya he echo varias cosas y no se si los pics de ultima generacion ya lo tengan implementado, aunque los pics segun se son para otra cosa diferente que un PC como por ejemplo nadie compraria un pic para programarle un procesador de texto que luego lo imprima en una impresora canon y si alguien lo hiciera le daria un buen dolor de cabeza la implementacion del ingreso de datos, almacenamiento y no digamos controlar la impresora, cosa que en la PC solo abris word le das click en el boton de imprimir y zas ya esta tu trabajo impreso.   Pero haciendo un micro resumen de lo que se podria tomar de las 2 tecnologias

Del Pic
Facilidad de Programacion -> Ensamblador, C, Etc.. 
Energia -> No necesita una fuente de poder complicada como en una PC
Autonomia -> Puede correr solito 
Pocas patas para programar comparadas con las de un procesador de PC 
Hay mas... para los que saben bien de pics encontraran un monton mas..

De la PC
Modularidad -> Todo esa separado por partes Memoria, UCP, Almacenamiento, Perifericos
Facilidad de Programacion -> a alto nivel es muy facil Visual Basic, Java, C++, Delphi etc..
Todo es standar -> le podes poner la memoria, disco, procesador etc. de la marca que te de la gana 
Expancion -> necesitas algo nuevo se lo pones y listo no tienes que compilar nada ni sacar el procesador simplemente lo conectas y listo 
Etc.. 

Usando el esquema de conexion de una PC que puso jnric en el #26 usariamos un pic u otra cosa en vez del procesador y el chipset se me ocurre por ejemplo al energizar el chip que estara remplazando al procesador empezara a comunicarse con su pic vecino diciendole que le de lo que hay en una direccion de memoria  este pic sabra que esta memoria corresponde a su EEPROM o Flash o lo que sea que este configurado lo que este alli almacenado lo manda al picprocesador que se encargarga de leer cada byte y por cada byte leido lo vuelve a mandar al pic2 pero ahora con la instruccion de que lo guarde en la memoria ram ya que cargo el programa en la RAM u otra memoria empezara a leerlo y ejecutarlo y se podria decir arrancando, este diseno podria tener ventajas si lo pensamos que se modulizaria la programacion, a alto nivel podria llegar a quedar una rutina printf("hello word"); y que lo despliegue en un display o como tantos que han posteado en el foro de como desplegar en mas de 2 displays de 7 segmentos el pic controlador grafico sabria que hacer si usa display de 7 segmentos o LCD u otro tipo de displays y el programador unicamente mandar a la direccion de memoria de video lo que quiera mostrar.

Sera esto practico o no ? opiniones?


----------



## HADES (Oct 28, 2010)

albertoxx dijo:


> Pues mejor seria una mother board para PIC acabo de empezar a programar en eso ya he echo varias cosas y no se si los pics de ultima generacion ya lo tengan implementado, aunque los pics segun se son para otra cosa diferente que un PC como por ejemplo nadie compraria un pic para programarle un procesador de texto que luego lo imprima en una impresora canon y si alguien lo hiciera le daria un buen dolor de cabeza la implementacion del ingreso de datos, almacenamiento y no digamos controlar la impresora, cosa que en la PC solo abris word le das click en el boton de imprimir y zas ya esta tu trabajo impreso.   Pero haciendo un micro resumen de lo que se podria tomar de las 2 tecnologias
> 
> Del Pic
> Facilidad de Programacion -> Ensamblador, C, Etc..
> ...



Pues como te dije mi estimado paisano Que va a querer el compañero que inicio este tema que grado de complejidad y de ahi se parte antes de eso es purraaaaaa teoria saludos!


----------



## jnric (Oct 29, 2010)

Hola!

Bueno, definitivamente creo que el planteamiento inicial estaba equivocado: no debemos pensar en el objetivo para elegir el procesador; debemos encontrar un procesador con el que no tengamos problemas de montaje y programación, y luego ver qué podemos hacer con él. 

Así que a partir de ahora hagamos un estudio de procesadores, cuantas más cosas hagan y más fáciles de usar sean, mejor.

Lo siento albertoxx, pero como ya dije:


jnric dijo:


> Creo que un *microcontrolador* esta pensado para tareas mucho más específicas que ésta (control de recursos, como por ejemplo una pantalla, un puerto serie, audio...), y si hay que correr un SO sobre ello necesitaremos un *microprocesador*, ya que han sido pensados para ello. Más que nada por la diferencia de velocidades. Un controlador suele funcionar como mucho a centenas de MHz, en cambio un procesador trabaja desde 400MHz (por ejemplo) hasta los GHz. Tampoco buscamos velocidades muy altas, simplemente que se mueva con agilidad y poder hacer cositas chulas con él después...
> Está claro que no le vamos a instalar un procesador de grafeno a 100GHz... aunque no estaría mal  ... Sé que meterle según qué procesador a un *tabletPC* sería exagerar, por eso quiero trabajar con los más baratos y sencillos... pero tampoco hay que olvidar el tema del que tratamos: *Diseñar una Motherboard*



Si puede ser poned enlaces a procesadores específicos para ver sus hojas de características!!

Saludoooos!!


----------



## Beamspot (Oct 29, 2010)

Ejemplos de micros 'presentables' soldables a mano:

http://www.atmel.com/dyn/products/product_card.asp?part_id=3940
http://www.nxp.com/#/pip/pip=[pip=LH79520_N]|pp=[t=pip,i=LH79520_N]


----------



## octavio2 (Oct 29, 2010)

Lo mas potente que he visto en formato lqfp:
LPC1768FBD100
una ARM 32bits a 100Mhz tiene 2 pins por milimetro asi que esta en el limite de lo que un aficionado se puede montar en casa.Yo aun tengo que practicar con chips mas sencillos,pero estaba pensando hacer algo mas potente pare dentro de un par de años.
Alquien ha hablado de placas de ordenador con 30 capas,a mi me parece exagerado,pero muy exagerado,¿de donde se saca esa informacion?


----------



## Vicens (Oct 29, 2010)

hola a todos! 

Me he estado mirando el post y esta wai. Si no quereis tener problemas de montaje porque no utilizar una de las siguientes placas:

http://mbed.org
http://www.netduino.com/

Cuando no para ir probando soft! Además con netduino, auque se disponga de pocos pines se pueden utilizar las librerias de arduino y todos sus shields... Me parece algo razonable al menos para provar. Aunque al final no me he enterado de lo que quereis montar... Un tablet o algo parecido a un ipod touch? 

En cuanto a los graficos soy partidario de una oled de 4Dsystems o algo similar...

Saludos.


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 29, 2010)

No pues si es asi como dice jnric esta bien me uno a el pero si para usar otros procesadores hay que soldar como sopotocientos pines con equipo especial, dificil obtencion de los componentes y el costo sobrepase los US$ 180 que es lo que costaria una tarjeta madre y un procesador he implementar un proyecto con el puerto PCI.

Por otra parte como pusieron en el post anterior creo que cada uno esta viendo la motherboard para una area en especifico 

Unos para hacer una tablet pc
otros como reproductores de mp3 o algo asi...
etc. etc.

Sigo esperando al que inicio este tema diga para que quiere una motherboard que funciones quiere que desempe;e que procesadores le quiere poner (espero que no diga que un intel core i7)


----------



## jnric (Oct 29, 2010)

A ver, de momento candidatos aceptables son: (creo que los 3 son RISC)

AT91SAM7SE512 [ http://www.atmel.com/dyn/resources/prod_documents/6222s.pdf ]
(128 pines, 55 MHz)
LH79520 [ http://www.nxp.com/documents/data_sheet/LH79520_N.pdf ]
(176 pines, 77.4144 MHz CPU Speed)
 LPC1768FBD100 [ http://www.keil.com/dd/docs/datashts/philips/lpc176x_ds.pdf ]
(100 pines,  up to 100 MHz)

*albertoxx*, como dije, no podemos definir el dispositivo hasta que no sepamos con qué procesadores específicamente podemos trabajar, y qué posibilidades tenemos con ellos. Puedes empezar a pensar alternativas con los 3 que te he dejado ahí arriba con sus respectivos datasheets.

Por lo que veo, no se ve excesivamente complicado el montaje manual, con un poco de pasta, un soldador decentillo y paciencia, se pueden lograr grandes virguerías.

Todavía podéis proponer otros procesadores, antes de que nos decidamos por uno en concreto. Entre todos podemos examinar las características de cada uno y opinar sobre diversas aplicaciones. 

*¿Cual creéis vosotros que sería el más cómodo y eficiente de usar?*

Saludoooos


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 29, 2010)

Aqui les mando mi aporte con los precios

el de AMTEL  US$ 20
el LH no encontre el precio 
el LPC US$ 12

los precios si son esos estan excelentes


----------



## thenot (Oct 29, 2010)

jnric dijo:


> *albertoxx*, como dije, no podemos definir el dispositivo hasta que no sepamos con qué procesadores específicamente podemos trabajar, y qué posibilidades tenemos con ellos.



Y no será al revés????

Pienso que primero hay que definir el dispositivo y luego ver con que procesador trabajar y ver la disponibilidad o posibilidades de trabajar con alguno. Puedes encontrar un procesador que sea accesible y a lo mejor no sirve para nada de lo que se quiere hacer. Será mucho mas fácil saber que es lo que se quiere hacer y luego ver que se necesita, y ya sabiendo lo que se necesita se verán las opciones disponibles.

Bueno... una humilde opinión XD


----------



## Vicens (Oct 30, 2010)

thenot dijo:


> Y no será al revés????
> 
> Pienso que primero hay que definir el dispositivo y luego ver con que procesador trabajar y ver la disponibilidad o posibilidades de trabajar con alguno. Puedes encontrar un procesador que sea accesible y a lo mejor no sirve para nada de lo que se quiere hacer. Será mucho mas fácil saber que es lo que se quiere hacer y luego ver que se necesita, y ya sabiendo lo que se necesita se verán las opciones disponibles.
> 
> Bueno... una humilde opinión XD


 
Me parece lo más logico.


----------



## jnric (Oct 30, 2010)

Buenas a todos!

Para *Vicens* i *thenot*:



jnric dijo:


> Bueno, definitivamente creo que el planteamiento inicial estaba equivocado: no debemos pensar en el objetivo para elegir el procesador; debemos encontrar un procesador con el que no tengamos problemas de montaje y programación, y luego ver qué podemos hacer con él.
> 
> Así que a partir de ahora hagamos un estudio de procesadores, cuantas más cosas hagan y más fáciles de usar sean, mejor.



Les resumo: empezamos lógicamente eligiendo el dispositivo al que queríamos llegar para saber qué tipo de procesador y prestaciones necesitaríamos. Vimos que los procesadores que necesitábamos para ello eran en BGA para PCB's de más de 2 capas, cosa que impedía su montaje. Por tanto, decidimos buscar procesadores que estuvieran a nuestro alcance, y ver qué podíamos sacar de ellos. Ahora estamos en esa etapa. No me sabe mal resumirlo, pero leeros el tema entero para eliminar futuras dudas  Vuestro razonamiento es el correcto, porque es así como debe hacerse, pero hemos visto que no nos va bien de esa manera, y hay que buscar nuevos caminos...

*albertoxx*, gracias por el aporte. Podrías poner el link de donde has obtenido los precios para saber también dónde comprarlos??

No se si me equivoqué con las velocidades de los procesadores, pero si están correctas... no van muy lentoo ?? Esa velocidad nos limita un montón a la hora de aplicar un SO o según qué función.... revisadlo por favor, a lo mejor a sido error mio, y si no lo ha sido, hay procesadores más rápidos a nuestro alcance??

Gracias a todos por los aportes! 

Saludooos!


----------



## dragondgold (Oct 30, 2010)

Bueno, a mi me parece que deben elegir el procesador primero, de que les sirve elegir una aplicación si después los procesadores van a ser insoldables o muy caros. Ademas nuestro amigo dijo que el objetivo principal era aprender el manejo de uProcesadores. Elijan un procesador que puedan comprar y soldar y desarrollar una placa con el y luego a partir de ese procesador vean que aplicaciones pueden desarrollar. Es mi humilde opinion.

Saludos!!


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 30, 2010)

Los precios los consegui en digikey.com al parecer comprarlos directamente de la casa fabricante se requiere una cantidad minima de compra tambien lo que pude observar los modulos que se usan para debuguear el codigo son bien caros, si alguno puede revisar mas detenidamente las hojas de datos y que pueda hacer un resumen del manejo de esos procesadores y si hay un Sistema Operativo que los use o hay que programarlo.

Ahora con lo de los 2 puntos de vista (desarrollar una placa para un procesador y luego buscar que applicaciones se le pueden dar o ver que necesidades hay para luego ver si pueden ser cubiertas por la placa a desarrollar) esta bien si lo que se quiere es aprender sobre como funcionan, como armar una motherboard para ponerle procesadores y de alli ver que aplicaciones se le pueden dar pues esta bien aunque las aplicaciones tenderan a ser infinitas.

Por el otro lado tambien es valido empezar por la aplicacion y viendo los sitios de los procesadores que puso jnric se puede ver que los han usado en campos como medicina miren las pantallas de los ultrasonidos por ejemplo alli no existe windows y creo que tampoco estan montados sobre linux asi que han de haber usado alguna otra cosa, tambien para comercio en puntos de venta(esto me intereso) yo me inclino mas por esta rama ya que siempre se inventan cosas para cubrir una necesidad, para mi es mas facil buscar la solucion a un problema y no encontrar un problema para una solucion


----------



## MGustavo (Oct 30, 2010)

*albertoxx*, lo de áreas de aplicación es muy diverso. ARM creo que cubre gran parte del mercado. En tema software es muy relativo, en *Medicina* y áreas especificas suele trabajarse con *RTOS*. *VxWorks* por citar uno, y decir que hasta en aplicaciones espaciales se usa (No trabaje con él, leí un poco nomás para ver de que se trataba). Pero también puede usarse Linux embebido. 

*Simulación:*
En Proteus hay un ejemplo con un ARM (utiliza el núcleo), y agrega memoria y otras etapas. Puede simularse e interactuar con el software (Linux embebido) desde una consola RS232. 

*Venta micros:*
En *Córdoba* y *Buenos Aires* pueden consultar en *Electrocomponentes* para microcontroladores con núclo ARM. Yo adquerí un *LPC2114* (ARM7TDMI), encapsulado *QFP* con una *fmáx* de *60Mhz*.

Saludos!


----------



## Beamspot (Nov 2, 2010)

A ver:

Para ARM's hay varios SO's, empezando por el uClinux, continuando con el VxWorks, FreeRTOS, CooCox, etc.

Son 'lentos' para hacer video MPG en tiempo real, rápidos para hacer muchas cosas, pero, la verdad, si queréis hacer video y lo mismo que hace un PC, no hay más narices que meterse con BGA's como el TI OMAP.

MP3 se puede hacer hasta con sin procesador (hay integrados específicos).

El tema de la velocidad es muy relativo, y depende mucho de lo que querais hacer.

La cantidad de capas de las Motherboards es algo que me dieron 'soto vocce' ciertos fabricantes de PCBs. Pero si quereis más detalles (generalmente secretos), preguntad en algún stand de ferias tipo expotrónica y similares. Os garantizo que de 16 caras no bajan. Y todas con HDI.


----------



## Vicens (Nov 2, 2010)

Beamspot dijo:


> En la UIB (donde estudié primero y segundo de físicas) no hay nada capaz de hacer PCB's a más de dos capas, y menos con HDI. De hecho, dudo que en España haya ninguna empresa que sea capaz de fabricar este tipo de PCB's sin mandarlas al extranjero.


 
En el Servicio Cientifico-Técnico disponen de la tecnología necesaria para fabricar PCB's multicapa de hasta 16 capas, según me han comentado. 

P.D. Saluts d'un altre mallorquí. Joan Enric ma dit en Mateu que xerrem amb en Vicenç Canals...


----------



## Beamspot (Nov 3, 2010)

Huh? I no necessiten a ningú que faci diseny de PCB's, amb experiència i capacitat per a montar-ne? Tenen servei a n'es public general? Web?

HDI? Microvías?


----------



## octavio2 (Nov 3, 2010)

dragondgold dijo:


> J Seria bueno que alguien que alla tenido experiencia con esto se acercara y nos guiara un poco


Yo tengo mucha practica programando procesadores x86 a bajo nivel y hace poco empece a programar el avr8 estoy haciendo algo parecido al polimetro que tu hiciste pero mas sencillo. Pero supongo que para este proyecto usareis un ARM y de eso no se mucho. En el caso de los microcontroladores de 32 bits creo que se pueden programar igual que un avr8 usando el puerto usb,ya que el fabricante le pone un programa de carga que es como la bios en los ordenadores x86.Los microcontroladores con nucleo ARM creo que soportan varios lenguajes de programacion aparte del C y el ensamblador.


----------



## Vicens (Nov 3, 2010)

Beamspot dijo:


> Huh? I no necessiten a ningú que faci diseny de PCB's, amb experiència i capacitat per a montar-ne? Tenen servei a n'es public general? Web?
> 
> HDI? Microvías?


 
No me mal interpretes, no digo que por tener un sitio donde monte PCB's multicapa, este ya todo hecho. Era un rumorcito que me llegó, y no estoy diciendo no mucho menos de que se nos permita el acceso a él ni que esto sea un plis. Simplemente informo de que hay un sitio en el cual hacen.

P.D. No ho deia per fer-te contra, simplement me va cridar l'atenció el que vares comentar de les PCB multicapa, i vaig preguntar un poc sobre a veure com es feien i ... Venga un salut!


----------



## Beamspot (Nov 4, 2010)

@Vicens: No te preocupis, simplement es que m'agradaría saber si fan aquests tipos de circuits, ja que jo en disseny bastants cada any. Ho podríem dir 'deformació professional', i no te res a veure amb fer sa contra. De fet, ja fa 18 anys que vaig deixar sa UIB, i ses coses camvien molt amb aquest temps...

@Octavio:
Tienes mucha razón con lo del bootloader en los ARM. Todos los que conozco (aunque eso no significa que todos) llevan bootloader en ROM, totalmente inborrable. Cargar el programa no se hace siempre por el USB (algunos o no llevan este interfaz, o simplemente no soportan bootloader por el). Desde el punto de vista de programación son más universales que los AVR8 (con los que me he peleado mucho y a menudo), ya que no necesitan programador.

El GNUGCC, WinARM y derivados, todos gratuitos, son tan buenos como las herramientas profesionales. La depuración, sin embargo, deja algo que desear si nos limitamos a soportes gratuitos y lo comparamos, por ejemplo, con un compilador decente como es el IAR, pero aún así es fácil y barata, comparado incluso con los PIC y los AVR (un JTAG de ARM cuesta menos de 10€, para los otros, por menos de 30-40€ no hay nada similar).

En algún sitio se dice que si hay algún algoritmo escrito para un procesador, seguro que está también para el ARM. Más de la mitad de los procesadores y microcontroladores que se fabrican anualmente son ARM. De hecho, el mayor inconveniente es sortear el exceso de información al respecto.


----------



## Unikfriend (Ene 31, 2011)

Buenos días a todos chicos y chicas...
Si alguien continuo trabajando en este tema y este  interesado
en intercambiar experiencias favor de contactarme.
Yo me decidi por NXP LPC2478, el cual soporta Linux, Windows CE y FreeRTOS;
controlador de display de 24bits de color y viene en un empaquetado LQFP208,
Saludos.


----------



## ADICTOANGELICAL (Dic 14, 2011)

Hola . Estoy Interesado _Para Seguir Adelante Con El tema .

Espero Que Alguien , Prosiga Junto a Mi . 

Saludos


----------



## Unikfriend (Dic 16, 2011)

ADICTOANGELICAL dijo:


> Hola . Estoy Interesado _Para Seguir Adelante Con El tema .
> 
> Espero Que Alguien , Prosiga Junto a Mi .
> 
> Saludos


 
Hi Angelical, en que etapa te encuentras exactamente?


----------



## yotax (Dic 28, 2011)

yo nada mas veo que fanfarronean
 nadie hace nada productivo
nadie tira esquemas, nadie desarrolla nada
solo hablan del procesador y bla bla bla bla

yo solo opino que cualquiera tiene deshuezo de placas P3 y P4 tambien de que tienen los componentes necesarios para reparar dichas placas de (x) o  problema que tengan.
antes de tirase a diseñar algo, primero desmantelen las tecnologias que hay. exponganlas, desnudenlas
andan peleandose por el procesador, cuando veo que ninguno tiene idea sobre que hace la chipset.

yo no se como funciona la chipset pero si se que es un escalon antes que el procesador y asu vez su antecesor es la bios, una vez simplificando una mobo p3, esta tiene el poder de sobra para correr una distro de linux, sea cual sea, ya que es una estructura conocida.

enfoquense todos en un modelo de placa existente, apliquen ingenieria inversa con sus magicos poderes de ingenieros en electronica, no se una pc chips de esas hay en todos lados, todo el mundo tiene una


----------



## BKAR (Ene 4, 2012)

yotax dijo:


> yo nada mas veo que *fanfarronean
> nadie hace nada productivo*
> nadie tira esquemas, nadie desarrolla nada
> solo hablan del procesador y bla bla bla bla...
> ...



no los hagas enfadar...:

jeje!! donde están los fanfarrones?, me pongo de tu lado.... pero aquí en el foro  cada uno aporta lo mejor de si.

si bien nunca me he aventurado un una motherboard...
mi nivel esta en uno que otros proyectitos con uC

deberia ser una ardua tarea...usar ingenieria inversa?? eso ya seria para un dispositivo desconocido, nunca entes visto un OVNI talvez 
pero como tu dices todos tienen una PC CHIPs...obvamente habra esquemas, cantidad de información en la Red sobre eso, pero el tema "diseñar un motherboard" ehhh es practicamente una hazaña.
o alguien aqui trabaja con estos bichos??..siquiera a menor escala (incluso con TTLs preguntenle al que diseño una compuitadora con TTLs) el chiste es *entender!!?* como funciona de que manera se comunica y controla los perifericos y otros...pero eso es la base...
y el dibujo del _mensaje #26_ lo explica...

un podria decirse(creo yo) que la motherboard es un "entorno" una "super tarjeta" donde alverga al procesador + bios. ademas de sus elementos de almacenamiento...y sus demás cosas para comunicar con el mundo exterior...nosotros no entendemso lenguaje de maquina, no somos bionicos!!..si fuera asi se ahorrarian muchas cosas...
no haria falta monitor, teclado, procesadores dedicados a grfaicos sonidos...bastaria con una coneccion USB a nosotros!!
pero me agrada tener ojos y oidos!!jeje
..me estoy saliendo del tema??

en fin amigo, cual ha sido tu aporte?

saludos... a todos


----------



## NarXEh (Ene 4, 2012)

Buenas!



BKAR dijo:


> no los hagas enfadar...:
> 
> jeje!! donde están los fanfarrones?, me pongo de tu lado.... pero aquí en el foro  cada uno aporta lo mejor de si.
> 
> ...



Ni te calientes *BKAR* seguro que fue alguien que se leyo todas las paginas y perdio su tiempo...se debe de pensar que es cosa sencilla hacer algo tan complejo como un motherboard.

Talvez deberian de probar algo similar a esto

http://quinndunki.com/blondihacks/?p=756

Una placa base "modular" y una suerte de zocalos para ir avanzando y expandiendose... comiencen con algo sensillo (un pic).

Yo tengo la misma meta del mismo proyecto pero utilizando un JK3... ojala algun dia podamos juntar experiencias y rompernos el coco entre todos 

saludos!


----------

